# Uber Fuel Card...which is it? .15, .10 or .05 off per gallon???



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

OK. I just received my Uber Partner Fuel card via Fed Ex today. Talk about hyping it up? I don't understand. Please explain to me why.....

On the Rewards page, it says: Save *_up to_ .15 cents a gallon. 

On the letter that came with the card, it says: Save *_up to_ .10 cents a gallon. 

On the page that popped up when I activated the card, it said: Save *_up to_ .05 cents a gallon. 

HUH?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Uber said "up to .15 cents a gallon at $3.50/gallon"

Up to might mean 4% using past uber math models....

If I do the math, .15/gallon is 4.3% so if gas is only $2.25 you get a .09 discount and so on...

UP TO means the Salami is on the way, bend over for UberDaddy


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> OK. I just received my Uber Partner Fuel card via Fed Ex today. Talk about hyping it up? I don't understand. Please explain to me why.....
> 
> On the Rewards page, it says: Save *_up to_ .15 cents a gallon.
> 
> ...


How much gas does a LEAF use anyway?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Uber said "up to .15 cents a gallon at $3.50/gallon"
> 
> Up to might mean 4% using past uber math models....
> 
> If I do the math, .15/gallon is 4.3% so if gas is only $2.25 you get a .09 discount and so on...


No where in the information does it say the discount is a "percentage" of gas costs. It is claimed as a 'cents per gallon' discount. I would like to know ahead of time what my cents per gallon discount is going to be....because I might have a better discount using another form of payment. But if I don't know until AFTER I pump the gas....that's not going to help me any.


LAuberX said:


> How much gas does a LEAF use anyway?


Nada, Zero, Zilch. But I hope that will be the next 'Momentum Reward'. "Free Quick Charge Sessions" for all "Uber Electric Car Drivers"! (One session is typically about $5...which is a ripoff if gas is any less than $3 per gallon!) Last night I had to 'top off' with a QC to make it home!  But I took PAX on a 1.5 surge for 4o miles....so it was still worth it.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

OK, it does not SAY 4%... it does say "based on $3.50 per gallon cost" so you gotta do math.

Uber knows drivers suck at math or thousands would not drive for $1.00/mile!


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

I think LAuberX is correct because I don't see Uber giving you $.15 off per gallon on the cheapest gas in town. The other thing is you probably won't see the discount until you are paid. On fleet cards discounts are not shown until settled. Settlement raises a question in my mind as to when does Uber deduct the charges from your statement. Just a few random thoughts...


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> OK. I just received my Uber Partner Fuel card via Fed Ex today. Talk about hyping it up? I don't understand. Please explain to me why.....
> 
> On the Rewards page, it says: Save *_up to_ .15 cents a gallon.
> 
> ...


^^^
Haha... just like the per-mile fares are going.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

Golden Handcuffs... this is my take on the fuel card. The discount offered, assuming variable discount based on price paid, is not substantial enough to really make a difference (IMHO). Rather, I see it as a way for Uber to ensure drivers drive AND a way for drivers to positively affect their cash flow short term. But when I consider you have to drive 200 fares per month or 50 per week (avg.), part-timers will have difficulty keeping the card unless they thrive on $6 fares.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

good4life said:


> But when I consider you have to drive 200 fares per month or 50 per week (avg.), part-timers will have difficulty keeping the card unless they thrive on $6 fares.


I'm a part-timer.....and I was surprised I qualified for the card. Take into account that all your canceled-no shows and rider cancels count towards your 200 per month. I just counted how many 'canceled' rides I had in the last 30 days....and it was 119.  So technically I only had 144 completed trips....average of about 35 trips a week.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> On the Rewards page, it says: Save *_up to_ .15 cents a gallon.
> 
> On the letter that came with the card, it says: Save *_up to_ .10 cents a gallon.
> 
> On the page that popped up when I activated the card, it said: Save *_up to_ .05 cents a gallon.


Could you please post links, screenshots etc of these different Up To ¢/Gallon claims please?
Thanx!


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Could you please post links, screenshots etc of these different Up To ¢/Gallon claims please?
> Thanx!

















Unfortunately, I can't get the pop-up now since I already activated it. But here's the .15 cent off original advertisement and then the .10 cent off letter than came WITH the card.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Here is the example I based my 4% on from the Uber "fuel card FAQ":

Example savings are based on a $3.50 fuel rate. Actual gas discount may vary by city.

so there you have it, depending on the city, Uber math MAY change.

MAY or UP TO + Uber means don't count on it.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

According to an article at Forbes(com):

The card offers *1.5%* off gas purchases anywhere MasterCard is accepted. On top of that, over 18,000 gas stations across the U.S. - 2,600 from *ExxonMobil*, the card's first partner - will offer discounts of *3 cents to 9 cents a gallon,* some starting later this summer. Drivers can look through an interactive map on the Uber app to find the closest and best gas deals.


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

I received mine yesterday also. After seeing the discrepancy I decided to put it aside and not activate it. Screw it.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

I think I WILL get this when I'm eligible. If I'm going to buy gas anyway AND it's the same price or even less, then I see the main benefit to be that I'm spending the money I'm earning on the current trips I'm doing, not waiting till I get paid the next week to 'reimburse' myself for the prior week's gas. I won't go to an Exxon station that charges $.10/gallon more than anyone else just to use the card. I would also like to know if you are charged the 'cash' or 'credit' price at the pump??


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

Until they deduct the wrong amount from your pay, then good getting them to correct it.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Hell, you gotta do 200 trips a month to even qualify for this lousy discount. I'd say 75% of drivers don't qualify.


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

I haven't done 200 trips in months... usually do maybe 10 to 12 a week at best. I was offered and received the card. But I'll wait a while to activate... not sure that it's a good deal. They'll probably screw up the withdrawal at some point and good luck getting them to correct.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> But here's the .15 cent off original advertisement and then the .10 cent off letter than came WITH the card.


Guess we'll have to wait to see what discounts are really applied.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

CommanderXL said:


> I think I WILL get this when I'm eligible. If I'm going to buy gas anyway AND it's the same price or even less, then I see the main benefit to be that I'm spending the money I'm earning on the current trips I'm doing, not waiting till I get paid the next week to 'reimburse' myself for the prior week's gas. I won't go to an Exxon station that charges $.10/gallon more than anyone else just to use the card. I would also like to know if you are charged the 'cash' or 'credit' price at the pump??


My guess is that you are charged the credit price quoted on the pump and Uber will settle (discount applied) on your paycheck.

So, what happens if I load up on gas and don't drive OR buy gas and drive LYFT exclusively? Is payment only thru payroll deduction?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i was going to ask this , online it says .15 then on the paperwork it says .10 cents then the small pamphlet that folds out it says .05 cents . so wtf? and is it a discount on any station?


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> According to an article at Forbes(com):
> 
> The card offers *1.5%* off gas purchases anywhere MasterCard is accepted. On top of that, over 18,000 gas stations across the U.S. - 2,600 from *ExxonMobil*, the card's first partner - will offer discounts of *3 cents to 9 cents a gallon,* some starting later this summer. Drivers can look through an interactive map on the Uber app to find the closest and best gas deals.


Its not wherever Mastercard is accepted. There is a list of stations that "participate"

http://drive.uber.com/momentum/fuel-card/

This card isnt' worth it. The only 2 participating in my area are 2 of the most expensive and charge 10 cents extra for credit.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Looks like all the Circle K's in Tampa offer .05 to .09 per gallon (I wonder what the criteria is?) and they are usually the best price around anyway AND do not have a higher price for credit. I usually get gas there anyway (usually saving .10+/gallon with the Winn-Dixie deal) so I think the Uber card WILL be worth getting, at least in Tampa (for me, anyway).


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

Is there a reason why you guys don't use the Costco Amex 4% or Sam's Club Mastercard 5% on EVERY gas station


----------



## UberDan83 (Apr 28, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> OK. I just received my Uber Partner Fuel card via Fed Ex today. Talk about hyping it up? I don't understand. Please explain to me why.....
> 
> On the Rewards page, it says: Save *_up to_ .15 cents a gallon.
> 
> ...


Its funny because I thought the exact same thing, even if I got nothing out of it, its nice to just let it come out of my uber pay then out of my bank account.


----------



## ATLLyfter (Apr 12, 2015)

I just got a card in the mail and figured I would try it to see what discount I would get.



LEAFdriver said:


> On the Rewards page, it says: Save *_up to_ .15 cents a gallon.
> 
> On the letter that came with the card, it says: Save *_up to_ .10 cents a gallon.
> 
> On the page that popped up when I activated the card, it said: Save *_up to_ .05 cents a gallon.


It might as well be advertised as UP TO $3.00 per gallon. $0.00 is in the UP TO range, and that seems to be my exact discount, 0 cents per gallon.



Uber-licious said:


> Its not wherever Mastercard is accepted. There is a list of stations that "participate"


The station I used is on the list as 5 - 9 cents per gallon, but the discount shows up as 0. Also, it seems that I have a $100 limit on the card. This is only a couple of fill ups, not much use for most of the week. This could be because I do not have 200 trips for the month yet. I actually didn't expect the card to work at all.

Another thing; This is a fleet fuel card and you have to enter your mileage at the pump. What are the odds that Uber will use the mileage information to determine which cars should be aged out of their "fleet" and downgrade drivers accordingly?


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

In general, fleet cards don't require accurate mileage, just accurate pin numbers.


----------



## ATLLyfter (Apr 12, 2015)

It looks like Uber updated my statements and is giving me an average credit of $.07 per gallon. Not too shabby, and the station generally has some of the least expensive gas to start with. We will have to see how it goes...


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

So, did you get the discount on your first purchases? What I mean is, others have stated that we can get the card after 200 rides but the discounts are not given until you complete ANOTHER 200 rides. Is that what you found? Or were the discounts applied to all your card purchases, even if sometime later?


----------



## ecmic (Apr 16, 2015)

ATLLyfter said:


> It looks like Uber updated my statements and is giving me an average credit of $.07 per gallon. Not too shabby, and the station generally has some of the least expensive gas to start with. We will have to see how it goes...


What is the price per gallon that you paid? Could help in figuring out Uber's discount structure.


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

I still don't get it ,you can have 15 Cent per Gallon based on $3.00 with a Sams MasterCard ,without any restriction ,on every gas station,without to have to make 200 Trips,so why should I jump all these hurdles for the Uber Card?


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

So there are no 'hoops' for a Sams MasterCard? No membership fees? No credit check? Interest? Etc.?


----------



## ATLLyfter (Apr 12, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> So, did you get the discount on your first purchases? What I mean is, others have stated that we can get the card after 200 rides but the discounts are not given until you complete ANOTHER 200 rides. Is that what you found? Or were the discounts applied to all your card purchases, even if sometime later?


I got the discount on my first two purchases, still waiting to see if a discount is applied to my third, which brought me above the $100 limit on the card, we will see what happens with that.

I am still not at 200 rides, and will probably end June at around 175. I will see what happens with the card on July 1.



ecmic said:


> What is the price per gallon that you paid? Could help in figuring out Uber's discount structure.


I paid between 2.73 & 2.79 at the pump. The discount of both ended up being about .07. The credit is applied as a lump sum, so you have to go back to your fill up records a do a little math to figure out the discount per gallon.



ulf said:


> I still don't get it ,you can have 15 Cent per Gallon based on $3.00 with a Sams MasterCard ,without any restriction ,on every gas station,without to have to make 200 Trips,so why should I jump all these hurdles for the Uber Card?


I do not have a Sams Club MasterCard and opening a new line of credit does not fit with my current plans. Maybe in a few months if I end up driving full time. Does it require a Sams membership?

There are not really any hurdles with the Uber card, just a lot of questions. But if I was getting $.15 off at any gas station, I wouldn't bother with the Uber card either.


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

The Sam's club Masre Card is free and yes it requires a Sam's Membership for $ 50.00 per year.
You get 5% on every gas station up to $ 6000.00 per year, equals to $ 300.00 per year cash back.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

ulf said:


> The Sam's club Masre Card is free and yes it requires a Sam's Membership for $ 50.00 per year.
> You get 5% on every gas station up to $ 6000.00 per year, equals to $ 300.00 per year cash back.


U dont need a sams membership, I dont have one but I got the uber card and used it yesterday for the first time it is kinda of a pain to use at the pump. But it works. Toledo doesnt say that I have to go to a particular gas station either.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

For convenience sake, couldn't you use the same mileage number every time? Who cares if the number is right or not? Uber doesn't have a mileage requirement for its fleet does it?


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

good4life said:


> For convenience sake, couldn't you use the same mileage number every time? Who cares if the number is right or not? Uber doesn't have a mileage requirement for its fleet does it?


They probably are trying to keep track of the miles we put on our cars. But I agree, I'm not sure why we have to put in our mileage. Unless something is being done behind the scenes that we don't know about.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> They probably are trying to keep track of the miles we put on our cars. But I agree, I'm not sure why we have to put in our mileage. Unless something is being done behind the scenes that we don't know about.


If uber doesn't have any type of mileage requirement, then why give them that information.

I've used fleet cards at new car dealerships and it is definitely a way to track vehicles and fuel usage. So, why volunteer that information to Uber? They will only use against you!


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

I got the fuel card and had no problem using it. I went to the Circle K at Dale Mabry/Euclid in South Tampa where gas is $2.48 cash or credit (the cheapest price I've seen around Tampa).

My total was $41.11. A few days after, the discount showed up on the dashboard as $1.12, which work out to about $.07/gal.

Next time I will also use $.25/gal discount from Winn-Dixie, too!

All in all, I LIKE this setup - especially that the fuel charge is coming out of my earnings.

My only concern is the limit is $100 and that might not be enough for me.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

Looks like I am only getting $.05 off per gallon. Let's see, if I average a 10 gallon fill up, Uber has saved me $.5o. If I fill up 4 days per week, that's $2/week or $8/month. So, my take is Uber buys me lunch once a month. Hmmm


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> OK. I just received my Uber Partner Fuel card via Fed Ex today. Talk about hyping it up? I don't understand. Please explain to me why.....
> 
> On the Rewards page, it says: Save *_up to_ .15 cents a gallon.
> 
> ...


Chase Freedom credit card has 5% on gas for up to $1,500 between July 1st and September 30th. I am using that one and not the uber gas card. There is no guess work in chase freedom card whereas you have to guess and often be surprised how little you saved with uber gas card. I will keep following my credit card promotions first before I use uber gas card.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

CommanderXL said:


> I got the fuel card and had no problem using it. I went to the Circle K at Dale Mabry/Euclid in South Tampa where gas is $2.48 cash or credit (the cheapest price I've seen around Tampa).
> 
> My total was $41.11. A few days after, the discount showed up on the dashboard as $1.12, which work out to about $.07/gal.
> 
> ...


How do you get the Winn-Dixie discount? I buy gas from Shell stations only and they always ask for it. Is it in addition to all other promotions you might be getting?


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> How do you get the Winn-Dixie discount? I buy gas from Shell stations only and they always ask for it. Is it in addition to all other promotions you might be getting?


Shop at Winn-Dixie and get their card. When you checkout you get $.05/gal off for every $50 you spend (I think) plus more on certain items you buy. I saved $.25/gal on my last fill up. It comes right off at the pump (you insert the Winn-Dixie card into the credit card slot when it asks you.) Pump price was $2.48 then discounted to $2.23. Then the Uber discount shows up later, in addition to the Winn-Dixie discount, after they have processed the payment.


----------



## ChristinaUberDriver (Jul 13, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> OK, it does not SAY 4%... it does say "based on $3.50 per gallon cost" so you gotta do math.
> 
> Uber knows drivers suck at math or thousands would not drive for $1.00/mile!


----------

